#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-03
<MatthewDavid> Anyone around?
<MatthewDavid> I'm up for chatting about 11.04 and ubuntu business ideas.
<shaggins> This channel's always dead
<watertonian> gcc limpid2html.c -o /home/waterdude/bin/limpid2html
<watertonian> oops... sorry about that..
<intok> shaggins #wilug is less dead, but even here isn't as dead as #wisconsin, #wibeer and #beer
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-07
<lostson> hmm just installed unity and i must say i might could get to like this
<spikeb> :)
<lostson> it feels really smooth so far and once you learn all the keyboard shortcuts you can really fly with it
 * spikeb is quite pleased as well
<lostson> yeah i am gonna give it an honest shot and i found a really good article on things to add to it and stuff so that helped as well
<lostson> guake fits in quite nicely
<lostson> nice you can shrink the size of the icons in the left hand panel that makes it smaller
<spikeb> i shrunk it on my netbook but not on the desktop heh
<lostson> yeah i am on my laptop kinda permanent for now so shrunk it up with autohide
<lostson> well time to make a trip outside
<lostson> damn hotel's anyway
<spikeb> ok
<lostson> ok then where was I
<lostson> hmm should i get to minecraft or keep playing with unity
<spikeb> good question
<lostson> i have gotten addicted to minecraft bigtime
<spikeb> it is a very addicting game
<spikeb> to say the least
<lostson> one thing i did do though was purge banshee and get rhythmbox back in
<lostson> yeah i have a huge castle built right now
<spikeb> working on one myself
<lostson> i need another laptop so i can play minecraft and mess with unity
<lostson> time to update chromium daily
<lostson> these keyboard shortcuts are great
<lostson> ok minecraft time
<h00k> HI everyone!
<lostson> evening h00k
<h00k> lostson: how are you liking/disliking unity?
<lostson> so far its pretty slick
<lostson> the keyboard shortcuts are nice
<h00k> I didn't expect that, I'll be honest
<h00k> but cool.
<h00k> I also like it
<lostson> I am gonna give it a honest shot see how usable it really is
<lostson> if i can accomplish more things without the use of a mouse that is a big beneift for me
<lostson> it does look nice it operates very smooth with compiz gives you that glossy all over feeling
<h00k> it's true
<lostson> i havent found a kbd shortcut for send application to Y desktop yet though and that one i would like to have back
<h00k> I am switching between Ocelot and Fedora 15 beta on my netbook for bleeding-edge unity and gnome3 respectively
<lostson> holding down the super keys gives the launcher some nice effects
<lostson> I put fedora on here the other night for fun and performace was terrible
<lostson> so the next night back went ubuntu
<lostson> i didnt think i would get used to the launcher being there on the left so i tried the autohide feature of it but in the end i kinda like it there reminds me of my old window maker setup
<lostson> would this work on one of my old PII's that I have buried away? probably not but there are other alternatives for that anyway
<h00k> It might
<h00k> work
<h00k> I did autohide mine too, but I miss it
<h00k> I have to change it
<h00k> back
<lostson> i am not sure about the menu's for my apps being in the top bar but am getting used to just hitting Alt and going from there
<lostson> then again i never was a big mac user anyway
<lostson> perhaps now that i need to relocate Canonical could hire me to work on this stuff full time
<lostson> was trying to talk the wife into moving up near wausau I could always work for charter up there
<lostson> guake needs to be updated to work better with unity though
<lostson> i am not saying its the greatest thing since sliced bread but it defintely opens the doors to some crazy developmental ideas of which i have had a few already
<lostson> i would like my launcher on the right though vs the left and move my clock over to the left im right handed so having it on the left confuses me
<lostson> ok your not paying attention anymore i will shut up lol
<lostson> gonna jump back into some minecraft
<lostson> clearlooks classic is still my favorite gtk style
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-05-03
<jags> hey
<jags> I've been messing around with gnome-throwback on precise, does anyone know how to edit gnome-panel, right click does nothing, and gconf-editor doesn't really have any options
<soaringsky> jags: you don't have those options anymore, gnome has moved on
<jags> somehow when trying to use an external monitor on my notebook, gnome added 4 more panels, but on monitor 1.  I have 3 top panels and 3 bottom panels
<jags> I tried rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<jags> to reset, no dice
<soaringsky> h00k: chat topic needs updating
<Cheesehead> dang, I hoped nobody would notice...
 * Cheesehead is leading an Ubuntu Week session on Brainstorm. #ubuntu-classroom, 4 minutes
 * Cheesehead returns after completing his Ubuntu Week session on Brainstorm
 * Cheesehead adjusts his tie
<Cheesehead> Tough crowd...tough crowd
<mikeputnam> Cheesehead: no respect
<mikeputnam> </dangerfield-act>
